# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  BAN στον χρηστη Acoul 10 ημερων

## igna

Κατόπιν δημοσίευσης από τον χρήστη acoul του περιεχομένου ιδιωτικής τηλεφωνικής συνομιλίας που είχε με τον χρήστη bedazzled, και καταγγελίας του δεύτερου ότι δεν είχε συνεναίσει στη δημοσιοποίηση, η ομάδα συντονιστών του forum αποφάσισε να επιβάλει απαγόρευση δημοσιεύσεων διάρκειας 10 ημερών στον χρήστη acoul.

Παρόμοιες συμπεριφορές που μπορεί να θέσουν σε νομικό κίνδυνο το Σύλλογο και το forum θα έχουν την μηδενική ανοχή των συντονιστικών οργάνων. Τονίζεται ότι οι συντονιστές διατηρούν το δικαίωμα αφαίρεσης παρομοίων δημοσιεύσεων, με απώτερο στόχο την προστασία τόσο των συμμετεχόντων στις συζητήσεις όσο και του Συλλόγου.

----------

